# How did you get your pup?



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

With some of the recents posts about breeders, I thought it might be interesteding to do a thread of how your pup came to you. We stress going to the breeder's home to visit. So, I devised a questionaire. 

1. Who was your breeder?
2. Did you have your pup shipped? If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement?
3. Did you go to the breeder's home? If so, were you allowed to see all of the dogs, or were you only shown the parents of your pup?
4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have?
5. How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home?
6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved?


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

None of the above...so you probably don't want to hear from me, but I will tell you anyway. I do know Rex was one of two in his litter, both boys, the previous litter they had one left of, a boy also. The dad was a show dog and won awards, the mom, was just a mom. 
My mil got Rex. She got him from a friend of hers that breeds. I dont even want to know how good or bad she is, I never met her and probably would rather not know. We didnt even want a dog, only our daughter did. She called one night and said I found a dog for you, do you want it. She lives up in PA and we are in VA, so I had no idea what he would look like. She said he looks like a Maltese. I was like, do you have pictures, she was like, dont you know what a Maltese looks like. I was like dont you know anyone with a digital camera so you can send me a picture, she was like look up Maltese on the internet. Okay that is my mother in law for ya! Anyway on with the story, I was like, does he have AKC papers, and after that she found out and he did. I also asked her a lot of questions which she always had to get back to me on after she called the breeder to ask. Then she told me he was 10 inches tall from floor to head and white. Oh yeah, thanks for the great description. She was like do you want him or not? I was like I dont know, she said she had to know by the next day or the breeder was selling him. On a whim, I said yes. She went and got him the next day and brought him home and let him run with her dogs on the farm. She asked what we wanted to name him, he had some stupid name when she got him, like follow the rainbow or something. We werent able to go and get him for 3 weeks. I had no clue what I was getting. Finally 3 weeks later we take the drive up and behind the fence was the filthiest barkiest dog I had ever seen. He didnt want to go to my daughter. He came to me. Now, you guys dont know this about me, but I dont like dirt, at all, but I picked up the mudball and fell in love. My mil was shocked, not only did I hate dirt, but I hated dogs. I would never let her dogs near me and when we went to visit I insisted they be kept away from me. However, Rex isnt a dog and I get angry now when she tells me I need to remember he is a dog and not to spoil him. Well, I can spoil him because he isnt a dog, he is my adopted son. Okay there is my story.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Nov 4 2005, 04:06 PM
> *1. Who was your breeder?
> Five Maples Maltese/ canada
> 2.  Did you have your pup shipped?  If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement?
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Edited... I forgot to mention I did find our breeders information the on the internet but also call our vet for chester and they recommend her first on the list. There was an other breeder they recommented and I did call her but she only had boys and said she never gives away her girls as pets. I did not really like her tone... and she kept asking me why don't I want a boy. it really turned me off. Anyway the funny thing about it ,is our breeder for chesley actually provide the other breeder studs...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I got Lexi from a "breeder in SE Iowa. I don't have her name with me right now but I will post it when i get home. At the time I thought I had done a lot of research and knew what a puppymill was. Now I know I had no idea. I knew the breeder had a lot of dogs but the facilities were really clean so I thought she was ok. All of the dogs were kennel raised. I visited twice before going to pick up Lexi. Not sure exactly how many adult dogs she had but I would guess i was around 40 (yeah i know i was very naive then, learned a lot since then). So far Lexi has not had any health problems. The vet did mention there is a little slipping in her back knees but right now it isn't really even a grade 1. As for behavor problems she can be a little agressive. Last winter i had a little problem with her snapping at me. She bite me a few times. I was able to take care of this by doing the Nothing Is Free Program and then taking an obedience training class after that. I've learned that if I go too long without training her she starts to think she is in charge. So I try to do at least a few things with her a day or every other day.

I got Nikki from Darlene Huckaba (St. Louis, MO area). She was recommended to me by Pippin's Mom. She is great. I had talked to her on the phone in May and at the time she didn't have any females for sale. In June I got an email from Pippin's Mom saying Darlene had decided to sell one of the female puppies she had been going to keep. I got that email on Monday and called Darlene on Tuesday. I talked to her for over a hour. I felt very comfortable with her. She emailed me a bunch of pictures. When I picked up Nikki I was at Darlene's house frin around 11:30AM until 4:30PM! LOL We got along great I felt very comfortable with her. She showed me where she kept the puppies in her basement. Very nice setup. The puppies are kept in one exercise pen when they get older and the mom's are right next to them in another. The other adults were in a back room since I was there. I think she had 5 adults. I saw them through a window. THey were all hyper with us being down in the basement so she didn't want to let them out. They all looked very well cared for. Nikki is so much calmer than Lexi. I think that is due to her being home raised. She has no problem being groomed or held by people. Lexi really only likes when I hold her. Nikki loves to play but is also fine just laying on the couch with me. The only health problem she has had is an umbilical hernia, which was a big deal. The vet took care of it when Nikki was spayed. She doesn't have any behavor problems. I email Darlene every month or so and she always gets back to me. She is a nurse and works during the day so it's usually in the evening when she gets back to me. I would highly recommend her as a breeder.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

1. Who was your breeder?

Beverly Weddington, Cambea's puppies. www.cambeas.com Located in Clearwater (Tampa area), FL.

2. Did you have your pup shipped? If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement?

I didn't ship him -- I drove from Miami to Clearwater (4 hours) and then from Clearwater to Gainesville (3 hours). It was a long day!

3. Did you go to the breeder's home? If so, were you allowed to see all of the dogs, or were you only shown the parents of your pup?

Bev breeds Bichon Frise and Maltese, and I went to her home. My baby Jack was brought into the living room along with Ryan, Bev's champion Maltese, to play. I saw the other dogs in their bedrooms but they were all excited and it was lateish so none of them were brought out.

4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have?

I'm not sure exactly but I think it's probably around 20 (lots!) but... she does this full time and shows her dogs too, so I think she's pretty reputable. (Not the BEST but I had kind of a budget.)

5. How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home?

We emailed a few times, spoke on the phone at length for at least two hours and then I visited before taking Jack for about two hours as well. We talked about ME mostly, I felt like I was being interviewed for a job!

6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved?

Knock on wood; no problems









Hope this helps!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

1. Who was your breeder?
*no one knows her, so i won't give names.*
2. Did you have your pup shipped? If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement?
*there was no shipping involved*
3. Did you go to the breeder's home? If so, were you allowed to see all of the dogs, or were you only shown the parents of your pup?
*i saw all the dogs she had (parents and puppies)* 
4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have?
*2. she only had a male and female*
5. How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home?
*well, i was referred to her by a friend, i saw the puppies twice before i brought massimo home, 3 including the day i brought him home. the first visit i had to remove my shoes and wasn't allowed to touch them, the second time i had to remove my shoes and wash my hands before i could touch them, the visits were about an hour each- including the day i brought massimo home.*
6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved? 
*massimo hasn't had any problems (so far...knock on wood), but i hear one of his sisters has grade 2 and 3 luxating patellas.*

*EDIT:* i wrote this post before massimo had been diagnosed with epilepsy. after massimo's diagnosis i called the breeder to let her know. she seemed concerned, but i could tell the conversation was moot as it was ultimately my problem and there was nothing she could do to rectify the situation.
soon after, her dogs were fixed due to other health issues with the pups they produced. 
i have heard since this original post, most of the other puppies have health issues. from luxating patellas to neurological issues. this situation is a great example as to why you should buy from a reputable breeder.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

1. Who was your breeder?  
A lady named Janet from Georgia.  I will be happy to give anyone who PM's me her full name, but she only has a litter or two each year and I don't feel comfortable giving her full name on a public forum.
2.  Did you have your pup shipped?  If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement?  
I did not have Sadie or Sassy shipped.  I drove to get them.
3.  Did you go to the breeder's home?  If so, were you allowed to see all of the dogs, or were you only shown the parents of your pup?  
It was my choice not to got to her home because it would have been an 8 hour trip one way.  It is important to note that I had gotten recommendations about her from a reputable breeder in Birmingham who did not have a female puppy at the time that I was looking.  Janet spends most weekends at dog shows.  Her sister lives in Montgomery, AL which is about half way for her and for me.  We agreed to meet there.  I did this two different times since I got Sadie and Sassy a few months apart.  I felt very comfortable with this arrangement after extensive phone conversations with her.  I never felt that I couldn't go to her home if I had felt that I needed to.
4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have?  
At the time she had two pet maltese that were not ever shown and were her original intro to the breed.  She also had 2 young females that she was in the process of showing (at least one got her championship points during the time that I was waiting for Sadie), and two other females that were breeder dogs.  One of them had had one litter of pups and Janet wasn't going to breed her any more.  Sadie and Sassy's dam had had one litter and since she didn't get any show prospects Janet was undecided about whether or not to breed her again.
5.  How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home?  
We spoke by phone every week and emailed nearly every day.  I still talk with her via email.  I consider her to be a friend.  She never asked for a deposit because she and I clicked with each other.  When I picked Sadie up I had a certified check for the entire amount.  When I got Sassy she told me not to even bother doing that.  We had mutual trust and when I spoke with her on the phone I could hear the dogs.  They live in her house and have plenty of interaction with people and the other maltese.  I specifically wanted a breeder who actively is involved with showing dogs.  I did NOT want a big time breeder who has many, many litters each year. 
6.  If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved?  
We haven't had health problems.  I would immediately contact her, however, because it might affect her breeding program.

Edit 6/11/2006: Sassy died of GME on 5/30/06 after diagnosis in 01/2006. I contacted her breeder and the breeder of her sire immediately and they have both pulled these parents from breeding. Anyone who needs further info regarding this matter may contact me or see other posts on SM.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

_1. Who was your breeder?_

*Charlotte Tucker...member of this board=Teaco
Found her name on Breeder.net. After contacting several that turned my off, there was just something honest and down-to-earth about Charlotte. I have never regretted my decision.*

_2. Did you have your pup shipped? If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement?_

*I went to pick Brinkley up. He was several states away. but a few hours from my family's house in Oklahoma. Charlotte met us between her house and my parent's house, as she was the opposite direction we had to drive to get back to Tennessee. She not only brought Brinkley with her, but also a new momma and her pups and a few other adults. The site of 3-4 four white heads barking out her truck window CRACKED us up when we pulled up. Couldn't miss her! That's for sure!







*

_3. Did you go to the breeder's home? If so, were you allowed to see all of the dogs, or were you only shown the parents of your pup?_

*I didn't go to her home, but received MANY pictures.*

_4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have?_

*







Uh....don't remember at that time. A LOT!







Seems like 11 or 12. They were all inside and being raised/loved underfoot.*

_5. How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home?_

*Almost daily in emails.







*

_6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved?_

*No problems, unless you count being a brat.







*


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OK guys, please remember this was almost 14 years ago, and before I had a clue about Maltese except that they were the cutiest thing I'd seen at the one dog show I'd been to. After all these years of research and discussions with others like all of you, I know better! To make everything worse here, Frosty was only 7 weeks old. After we got home I found he couldn't even eat by himself. I hand fed him and had the vet give me a formula I fed him.

I've learned a lot since then and hopefully won't make the same mistakes again. However, I'll have to say....Frosty has been very healthy and no major or even minor problems with health until at least 12 1/2 years old. Even now he is not "sick", just suffering from age related things.

1. Who was your breeder?
Nancy Biehn, Hoodriver, OR
2. Did you have your pup shipped? If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement?
No, we drove 3 hrs.
3. Did you go to the breeder's home? If so, were you allowed to see all of the dogs, or were you only shown the parents of your pup?
Yes, we went to their home. The Mommie & Daddy were running around outside on their ranch, but other than being a little dirty from playing outside looked good. There were 4 puppies on a warm screened back porch.
4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have?
Don't know for sure, but I think only the 2.
5. How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home?
(You're going to love this) She wasn't home. Her husband and teenagers were there. We spent an hour or so talking to them and asking questions and waiting for the Mom. I chose the friendliest pup and we left for home.
6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved? 
I tried several times to get her to answer questions since I knew nothing about Maltese, and never got an answer.

I wish I knew now if she was a one time backyard breeder or what. His bloodlines are prety good, some close in his pedigree (for you who might recognize them) are: CH Kathan Pinball Wizard and lots of the "Sun Canyon", "Canyon Rim's" lines, and "Fantasyland", and Joanne-Chen's.

Under the circumstances I lucked out for sure. The major thing with Frosty has been his aggressive nature. I won't pick the alpha of the pack again! He is a 10 pounder, but other than that he is a very nice looking guy. He's had a better coat and points than most pet Malts I've seen over the years. Even now people are amazed to hear he is going to be 14 in a couple of months. When strangers see him they think he is a young dog and always have a fit about how pretty he is. Here is his 4 month pic.








I don't know how to make it larger. I think it is one of the cutest I've seen, but I'm bias of course.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

1. I don't want to post the breeder's name for fear that she will be innundated with calls...after all, Valletta is the perfect maltese! At least in our minds she is.

2. We did not have our pup shipped and our breeder does not ship. We were required to meet with her and the pup to see if we were a match before she would allow us to take her home. This took place at 9 weeks. At that point we signed the purchase contract, but we did not make payment until we picked her up at 12 weeks.

3. Yes we went to the breeder's home. We didn't get a tour of the house so we only saw the mother and Valletta. The father was not on site, as she put it...her father was the FedEx man....artificial insemenation. 

4. As for the number of adults, she had 8 adult dogs...but I cannot recall the number of yorkies (she also breeds) and maltese. She also co-owns several other dogs with other well known breeders.

5. I spent a number of hours over several phone calls, plus when we went to her home the first time, we were there for about 2.5 hours. 

6. We haven't had any health issues at all with the dog. But if we did, I would not hesitate to contact her.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm finding this thread interesting, and I hope it is helpful to those looking for pups in the future.
Boy, have I learned a lot in five years!
My first girl, Lucy, was bought as a pet. I knew very little about Maltese, and just wanted a small dog to go to work with me, as I had lost my heart dog/ companion dog who worked with me in my office. I have since visited in the breeder's home and know that he has at least ten Maltese, but at the time I got Lucy, I met him 1/2 way between my house and his at the McDonald's. I do not agree with the way he keeps his adult dogs, but he keeps his pups in the den, and they are well socialized. Like you, Frosty's mom, I lucked out as to pedigree and her being well cared for. She was nine or ten weeks old, and I never had any problems with her health. Lucy has a wonderful disposition, great coat, pigment out of this world, and she is six pounds. I paid $400 for her. I got full registration, and I have bred her, after having her evaluated. She is the mother of my China. She is what got me interested in learning more about the Maltese breed, and I soon started going to shows to observe.
My first show boy came from MiDis Maltese. Dee Dee also came from MiDis, and she and Weaver have the same sire.
My second show male came from Sharon Girvin at Bluehills. He was bought on co-ownersip. We got him at six months. Sharon brought him to a dog show, and he was picked up there. I have great respect for Sharon and her breeding program, but didn't meet her until after we acquired and finished Pride's championship. 
My last purchase came from Italy. He was flown to Atlanta, and picked up at the airport there. I talked to the breeder through her teenaged daughter who speaks English. The co-owner also talked with them at length, and we still do. Andy was bought because we wanted certain things from his lines. I like some of the features of the European lines, and he also has some of the best American lines in his pedigree. I guess we were going on reputation of the breeder here, and I couldn't be happier with how they handled the situation or the condition he arrived in. I did not pay less than I would at a top kennel here in the US to get him. I just got more of what I wanted by going out of the county. 
I've not had any health problems with my dogs. I've also found the breeders to be open and available.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

*COOKIE*</span>









1. Who was your breeder?
Jenny Siliski of Hollybelle Maltese

2. Did you have your pup shipped? If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement?
No, I drove over 10 hours to pick her up in person. I did not want my baby shipped and I wasn't in a position to fly there and pick her up.

3. Did you go to the breeder's home? If so, were you allowed to see all of the dogs, or were you only shown the parents of your pup?
I was invited into the front foyer of the house but not inside. I sat on the stairs to sign the contract and paper work. I was not told how many dogs she had and was only shown the few dogs in the house. I was shown who was suppose to be the mom and the brother of the father. The father was away at shows.

4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have?
I have no idea. I never got an answer and for some reason .. I didn't think anything of it at that time.

5. How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home?
I only stayed at her house for 15 minutes after driving over 10 hours. I was very upset







We exchanged several emails but I was so in love with the photos she sent me that I was afraid I couldn't get her (stupid me). She sent me a photo at 8 weeks, 10 weeks and 12 weeks as shown below.









<span style="color:blue">6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved? 
Cookie had an ear infection when I first got her. The breeder responded and provided some advice on how to handle it. Other than that, Cookie has been very healthy without any problems.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Nov 5 2005, 03:07 PM
> *COOKIE</span>
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Charmy Poo...how old is Cookie?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

*NIBBLER*</span>









1. Who was your breeder?
Tonia Holibaugh of Rhapsody Maltese but Nibbler was bred by Riverwalk Kennels. This is the photo I saw advertised on her website and I just knew I had to have him.









2. Did you have your pup shipped? If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement?
No, I drove 5 horus to Pittsburg. Tonia was on a show circuit and took along Nibbler with her so I can meet them at a closer location. 

3. Did you go to the breeder's home? If so, were you allowed to see all of the dogs, or were you only shown the parents of your pup?
Since we didn't meet at her home, I was not able to see all of her dogs. However, I did get to meet some of the wonderful Maltese she had with her. This included the famous Bandit and he is gorgeous.

I have never met the parents of Nibbler but I have seen photos of them. I have adored his mother for many years. I wanted to adopt her when she was retired but I was too late.

4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have?
I did not ask.

5. How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home?
We chatted on the phone for several hours before bringing Nibbler home. We also spent over an hour when we met in person. Tonia is great and very willing to answer questions.

<span style="color:blue">6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved? 
Tonia is always very receptive in answering questions and providing advice. She is a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Nov 5 2005, 02:16 PM
> *Charmy Poo...how old is Cookie?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=116989*


[/QUOTE]

Cookie is almost 6 years old. I got her way before all the bad stuff became public. To be honest, I didn't have huge problems dealing with her and I know I was very very lucky.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

*WAFFLE*</span>









1. Who was your breeder?
Crystal Suchocki of Serenade Shih Tzu. These are the photos sent to me.









2. Did you have your pup shipped? If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement?
She lived in Lousiana which was not within driving distance and I was still in school and couldn't make the flight out. She agreed to ship Waffle but was very very worried since it was the first time she ever shipped. However, she trusted me and felt Waffle would be in good hands with me. We did a lot of research and went with Continental. She sent Waffle with a vet tech that worked at her vet since she was heading to Texas and it was closer for the flight. I also drove to Buffalo across the US border for a more direct flight.

She was so worried that I could feel it through her emails and it got me scared too. Never the less, Waffle arrived safe and sound and simply adorable!

3. Did you go to the breeder's home? If so, were you allowed to see all of the dogs, or were you only shown the parents of your pup?
Since we didn't meet at her home, I was not able to see her dogs. However, I am sure she would have loved me to meet her Shih Tzu.

4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have?
She had very few - I believe it was under 6. She had very nice Shih Tzu and a great foundation. She was also a full time groomer so her Shih Tzu were groomed to perfection.

5. How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home?
We exchanged emails on a daily basis for several weeks. We got to know each other very well.

<span style="color:blue">6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved? 
Crystal was always healpful in answering questions and providing insight into the Shih Tzu breed. Waffle did have a problem with his eyes but he is doing very well now.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

When I started this thread, I did it, hoping it would help others who may be looking for a pup. 
If some of you are hesitant to list your breeder, how about just listing the state you purchased the dog, then if someone is looking for a dog in that area, they can PM you.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

*SPARKLE, JELLYBEAN and CUPCAKE*</span>









1. Who was your breeder?
Susie Pham of Chalet De Maltese. I first emailed Susie in 2002 after seeing the darling Maltese on her website. We have been talking through emails for a few years before I got Sparkle.

2. Did you have your pup shipped? If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement?
We drove 9 hours to pick up Sparkle because I wanted to meet her in person. I was finishing off a project and couldn't make a drive down to pick up the pups so I had them shipped to me.

3. Did you go to the breeder's home? If so, were you allowed to see all of the dogs, or were you only shown the parents of your pup?
I have been there and met the Maltese. I am very familiar with her lines and breeding program.

4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have?
She does not have many adult dogs. I believe she has under 10 but a few were retired recently.

5. How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home?
We exchanged emails on a regular basis and chat on the phone regularly for several years. We still talk regularly.

<span style="color:blue">6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved? 
I have never had any health problems with Sparkle or the puppies.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

1. Who was your breeder?
The Buttercup was sold to us from a woman named Connie Cross from Tennessee. After much more research of Connie, and Buttercup's lines... methinks Miss Connie is more of a broker than a breeder.









2. Did you have your pup shipped? If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement?
Nope, we drove up to meet her, 4 hours? maybe each way

3. Did you go to the breeder's home? If so, were you allowed to see all of the dogs, or were you only shown the parents of your pup?
A friend of mine went to visit for me, as he was nearby. After a couple of years, and when I was more thoroughly researching Buttercup's family tree, I asked him more questions and he and his girlfriend didn't have good answers. I'm not opposed to thinking the two of them never actually visited... He told me that he only saw a couple of maltese and a couple dogs of other breeds (which Connie did tell me that she also bred, affenpinschers and Japanese Chins), but she didn't clarify whether she bred any of the others. 

4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have?
She had told me she had between 6-10 depending on "who is being shown". Right.

5. How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home?
Many many emails. A few phone calls, but many emails.

6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved?
Just some ear infections, but Connie was very helpful with all of that. She's a very nice woman, very knowledgable, and she was very willing to answer questions, as incessant as they were from me LOL, and I was very disappointed to see her involvment in soooooo many other breeds. I could be wrong about her, but I don't know... Buttercup's mom's side is not nearly as exciting as her daddy's side...

Regardless, I wouldnt trade her for the world. If I knew then, what I know now...would I still have gotten her? Probably not. But I wouldn't know the joy of a Buttercup. Not a regret in the world. I consider myself FULLY armed with knowledge for the next go-round









Ann Marie and The "My mommy tells me that Miss Connie doesn't advertise she breeds maltese anymore because she achieved perfection with ME!!" Buttercup


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Nov 5 2005, 03:49 PM
> *When I started this thread, I did it, hoping it would help others who may be looking for a pup.
> If some of you are hesitant to list your breeder, how about just listing the state you purchased the dog, then if someone is looking for a dog in that area, they can PM you.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=116998*


[/QUOTE]

i understand where you're coming from, but it wouldn't matter if i named her anyway, because she does not breed anymore.







but massimo came from Elmira, NY.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Carrie, I wrote what I did about not identifying the breeder if you didn't feel comfortable doing so because of PM's I received. It wasn't aimed at your post or any other post.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

1.Who was your breeder? 
~Marvell Roth, Covington LA

2. Did you have your pup shipped? If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement?
~ Nope

3. Did you go to the breeder's home? If so, were you allowed to see all of the dogs, or were you only shown the parents of your pup?
~Yes, I got to play with all the pups, and choose Tuck, but I only got to see his momma. The dad belonged to a friend of the breeder

4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have?
~Two, 1 Maltese and one Yorkie

5. How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home?
~ I only went once, the day I bought him, but we talked a few times on the phone.

6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved?
~ Tuck’s a picture of health!


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Nov 4 2005, 04:35 PM
> *None of the above...so you probably don't want to hear from me, but I will tell you anyway.  I do know Rex was one of two in his litter, both boys, the previous litter they had one left of, a boy also.  The dad was a show dog and won awards, the mom, was just a mom.
> My mil got Rex.  She got him from a friend of hers that breeds.  I dont even want to know how good or bad she is, I never met her and probably would rather not know.  We didnt even want a dog, only our daughter did. She called one night and said I found a dog for you, do you want it. She lives up in PA and we are in VA, so I had no idea what he would look like.  She said he looks like a Maltese.  I was like, do you have pictures, she was like, dont you know what a Maltese looks like. I was like dont you know anyone with a digital camera so you can send me a picture, she was like look up Maltese on the internet. Okay that is my mother in law for ya!  Anyway on with the story, I was like, does he have AKC papers, and after that she found out and he did.  I also asked her a lot of questions which she always had to get back to me on after she called the breeder to ask. Then she told me he was 10 inches tall from floor to head and white.  Oh yeah, thanks for the great description.  She was like do you want him or not?  I was like I dont know, she said she had to know by the next day or the breeder was selling him.  On a whim, I said yes.  She went and got him the next day and brought him home and let him run with her dogs on the farm.  She asked what we wanted to name him, he had some stupid name when she got him, like follow the rainbow or something. We werent able to go and get him for 3 weeks.  I had no clue what I was getting.  Finally 3 weeks later we take the drive up and behind the fence was the filthiest barkiest dog I had ever seen.  He didnt want to go to my daughter.  He came to me.  Now, you guys dont know this about me, but I dont like dirt, at all, but I picked up the mudball and fell in love.  My mil was shocked, not only did I hate dirt, but I hated dogs.  I would never let her dogs near me and when we went to visit I insisted they be kept away from me.  However, Rex isnt a dog and I get angry now when she tells me I need to remember he is a dog and not to spoil him.  Well, I can spoil him because he isnt a dog, he is my adopted son.  Okay there is my story.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=116657*


[/QUOTE]




That's a good story!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Nov 4 2005, 02:35 PM
> *None of the above...so you probably don't want to hear from me, but I will tell you anyway.  I do know Rex was one of two in his litter, both boys, the previous litter they had one left of, a boy also.  The dad was a show dog and won awards, the mom, was just a mom.
> My mil got Rex.  She got him from a friend of hers that breeds.  I dont even want to know how good or bad she is, I never met her and probably would rather not know.  We didnt even want a dog, only our daughter did. She called one night and said I found a dog for you, do you want it. She lives up in PA and we are in VA, so I had no idea what he would look like.  She said he looks like a Maltese.  I was like, do you have pictures, she was like, dont you know what a Maltese looks like. I was like dont you know anyone with a digital camera so you can send me a picture, she was like look up Maltese on the internet. Okay that is my mother in law for ya!  Anyway on with the story, I was like, does he have AKC papers, and after that she found out and he did.  I also asked her a lot of questions which she always had to get back to me on after she called the breeder to ask. Then she told me he was 10 inches tall from floor to head and white.  Oh yeah, thanks for the great description.  She was like do you want him or not?  I was like I dont know, she said she had to know by the next day or the breeder was selling him.  On a whim, I said yes.  She went and got him the next day and brought him home and let him run with her dogs on the farm.  She asked what we wanted to name him, he had some stupid name when she got him, like follow the rainbow or something. We werent able to go and get him for 3 weeks.  I had no clue what I was getting.  Finally 3 weeks later we take the drive up and behind the fence was the filthiest barkiest dog I had ever seen.  He didnt want to go to my daughter.  He came to me.  Now, you guys dont know this about me, but I dont like dirt, at all, but I picked up the mudball and fell in love.  My mil was shocked, not only did I hate dirt, but I hated dogs.  I would never let her dogs near me and when we went to visit I insisted they be kept away from me.  However, Rex isnt a dog and I get angry now when she tells me I need to remember he is a dog and not to spoil him.  Well, I can spoil him because he isnt a dog, he is my adopted son.  Okay there is my story.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=116657*


[/QUOTE]

Christina, I laughed right out loud at your story. I have 2 very close friends who are neat freaks and dog haters. At this very moment one has a bichon in the bed with her and the other has a mini schnauzer sleeping on her head. In a million years I would never have expected these two gals to fall madly for a DOG. But, like you, they don't have dogs - they have adopted sons who live in dog bodies.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Nov 5 2005, 09:32 PM
> *Carrie, I wrote what I did about not identifying the breeder if you didn't feel comfortable doing so because of PM's I received.  It wasn't aimed at your post or any other post.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117099*


[/QUOTE]

Oh, I didn't feel it was aimed at me.







I thought I would just explain why I didn't give her name. I really didn't think I needed to because she wasn't breeding anymore, that's all...I just wanted to make sure people knew I wasn't with holding information... :lol:


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Nov 4 2005, 03:06 PM
> *With some of the recents posts about breeders, I thought it might be interesteding to do a thread of how your pup came to you.  We stress going to the breeder's home to visit.  So, I devised a questionaire.
> 
> 1. Who was your breeder?
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I later purchase four more from somebody in PA rather not say who and was a night mare of my life. I hope and pray nobody ever runs across a breeder like I did with her. She was a thief, dishonest her word was no good. She should be in large trouble for all the bad she has done to people as I have learned I was just one of a few she was dishonest to. I guess when a person makes there soal income on breeding dogs sometimes that is what happens I guess. I will quit here while I am ahead about this lady.

My Pretty Boy he was a dream come true just makes me sick I had not met the breeder several yrs before. He was more then I could of asked more. Yes he was shipped my first and I was scared to death but it all went well would recieve one again that way.
This is my story and I sticking to it LOL


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

1. Who was your breeder? Katheryn Kelley

2. Did you have your pup shipped? If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement? He was not shipped (she lived near us)









3. Did you go to the breeder's home? If so, were you allowed to see all of the dogs, or were you only shown the parents of your pup? Yes, could have seen the dogs, but I wasnt interested to at the time.

4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have? I did not ask.









5. How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home? Phone calls, and hours at her home playing with the puppies.









6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved? No health problems and I am still in contact with her. We have stopped by to visit her with Caesar a few times, email back and forth, and plan on stopping by with Caesar more when we are in that area again.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Nov 5 2005, 09:51 AM
> *1.  I don't want to post the breeder's name for fear that she will be innundated with calls...after all, Valletta is the perfect maltese!  At least in our minds she is.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=116955*


[/QUOTE]

Valletta is sooooooo cute!! I was showing her pics to my husband not too long ago and he thought that she looks like a miniature version of Miko, who is tipping the scales at 7 lbs (and needs to be on a diet according the vet








).


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*1. Who was your breeder?*
Divine Maltese. I don't worry about them getting to many calls. I am pretty sure they already do.    Bella is from a Divine (dam) and Pashes (sire) breeding. 

*2. Did you have your pup shipped? If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement?*
My husband and I were going spend the money on round trip tickets and fly down, but they called and said a friend (breeder) who lives in my area ...was flying into my airport and offered to bring Bella with her... so I accepted.









*3. Did you go to the breeder's home? If so, were you allowed to see all of the dogs, or were you only shown the parents of your pup?*
Obviously I could have, but Divine is one of the few breeders that I had total confidence in. So much so that I didn't mind that I didn't get to see their home. The list is very short (about 3-4) that I would adopt one of their Maltese without seeing the living conditions of the Maltese. 

*4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have?*
Divine keeps about 16-18 at a time. 

*5. How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home?*
We exhchanged a few emails and then I had my husband call the breeders from China (where he was on a business trip) because I am quite timid and tongue-tied on the phone when handling business. I think they talked over an hour (ka-ching)  I was contacted in about a week that there was possibly a girl who would be available. She was five months old as she had been held for show. They were watching her bite which was iffy. A couple weeks later I got another email with Bella's picture and that she was available if I was interested. I was a gonner.









*6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved?*
I have had absolutly no health problems with Bella so far. I have emailed them with questions about different things regarding Maltese such as doing titers... ..and always have had a polite reply within 48 hours...which I find pretty good considering how busy they are.

~carole and bella~


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Carole, your little Bella is beautiful. Welcome to SM.

OKW, I think Miko and Valletta have the same bang issue! But they are so darn cute, they can get away with it. How much weight does the vet want Miko to lose?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Nov 6 2005, 06:06 PM
> *Carole, your little Bella is beautiful.  Welcome to SM.
> 
> OKW, I think Miko and Valletta have the same bang issue!  But they are so darn cute, they can get away with it.  How much weight does the vet want Miko to lose?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117343*


[/QUOTE]

I know -- its kind of sad that he has become slightly overweight. The vet said at least .5-1 lb, which doesn't sound like much, but it just seems so hard to cut back on his snacks. And I feel extra bad since we spend all this money on fixing his knees and the extra weight just hurts not helps his knees!! Its also sad since for a while I noticed that I couldn't feel his ribs as well and that he seems to have an extra stretchy skin and I haven't done anything about it. I didn't say anything to the vet, but at one point he was even up to 7.5 lbs!! He has been gaining weight since he was 2 so its not growth but just overweight issues. I really am kind of upset about it









I kind of like the little bang issue!! It creates this little look that soo cute.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Nov 6 2005, 09:22 PM
> *I know -- its kind of sad that he has become slightly overweight.  The vet said at least .5-1 lb, which doesn't sound like much, but it just seems so hard to cut back on his snacks.  And I feel extra bad since we spend all this money on fixing his knees and the extra weight just hurts not helps his knees!!  Its also sad since for a while I noticed that I couldn't feel his ribs as well and that he seems to have an extra stretchy skin and I haven't done anything about it.  I didn't say anything to the vet, but at one point he was even up to 7.5 lbs!!  He has been gaining weight since he was 2 so its not growth but just overweight issues.  I really am kind of upset about it
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Kallie used to be about a pound overweight. She is very lean now. What I do is measure out her kibble for the day and then use most of it for two meals and save some for treats. That's pretty much all she gets and it is fine. It is just getting out of the habit of buying treats. It was hard at first because it was fun buying different kinds of treats. But it is so nice to see her being lean now and 9 pounds instead of 10.


----------



## Katsgirls (Oct 25, 2005)

1. Who was your breeder?
Jennifer Siliski (Hollybelle)
2.  Did you have your pup shipped?  If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement?
I am in NH and she was in Tennessee so shipping was our only option at the time. I have a friend that got one that is supposedly Tassy's sister and we had them shipped together counter to counter. The people handing them were wonderful. They had no ill effects from their flight and had each other. My 2nd one was alone when she was shipped but did very well also. 
3.  Did you go to the breeder's home?  If so, were you allowed to see all of the dogs, or were you only shown the parents of your pup?
When I was contemplating going to Tenn. to pick them up Jennifer encouraged me to come and visit. Unfortunately I wasn't able to. From what I am finding out about her though it wouldn't have mattered. 
4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have?
She claimed to have 25....a much smaller number than she really had. It's a good thing I didn't know what was going on because I wouldn't have gotten them and now I can't imagine life without them. 

5.  How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home?
I got 2 puppies from her at different times (1997 & 2003) so I talked with her on many occasions and then before each were shipped. She always told me what she knew I wanted to hear. I had no idea that she was in such a mess until about a month ago. 
6.  If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved?
I have been very lucky, other than Tassy having mange when she arrived and Kiwi an ear infection and hernia when she arrived they have been very healthy. No bad or difficult behavior issues and considering the envionment that they were born into I am relieved and counting my blessings. Forget about getting true or accurate registration papers or pedigrees. Even though Jennifer told me who their parents were I can't be sure if that information was true or not.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teaco_@Nov 6 2005, 08:58 AM
> *I later purchase four more from somebody in PA rather not say who and was a night mare of my life.  I hope and pray nobody ever runs across a breeder like I did with her. She was a thief, dishonest her word was no good. She should be in large trouble for all the bad she has done to people as I have learned I was just one of a few she was dishonest to. I guess when a person makes there soal income on breeding dogs sometimes that is what happens I guess. I will quit here while I am ahead about this lady.*


Boy, you can say that again. She makes me want to vomit. You would cry if you heard the latest and greatest development. I cried enough tears and wasted so much energy ... I am just so sick. I wish others will see the truth one day.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Most of you know I came to this site when I was looking for a dog. My Sheltie show dog had been put down 3 years earlier. My hubby wanted a "man's dog" and had to have a LAB. Needless to say the lab was way to much for him and during that time hubby had a stroke. Ginger was a hand full and jumped on us all the time thus causing much stress.

Finally, hubby agreed to a "small dog." Years ago before I got the Sheltie I wanted a Malt but could never find one. I began my search.

I went to the top breeders first but decided since I was not going to show and new little about Malts spending that amount of money was not what I wanted to do at this time in my life. (After all I have a Grandson to spend some of my money on)









After talking to people on here I found a breeder that was 4 hours from me.
1. Who was your breeder? A woman on the WV/Ohio border. Tucker has papers and breeder was willing to give me papers going back farther than just parents and grandparents.

2. Did you have your pup shipped? If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement? We drove 4 hours over several mountains to get Tucker

3. Did you go to the breeder's home? Yes we did. Dad was there but Mom was the daughter of one of her other dogs that the breeder had sold earlier.

If so, were you allowed to see all of the dogs, or were you only shown the parents of your pup? We saw several dogs. Pugs and Yorkie's

4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have? She had a lot of dogs but only 4 Malts

5. How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home? Hours on the phone and many emails. We spent over an hour with the breeder. She had a packet of things for us and a toy that he had been sleeping with. He was 12 weeks old when we got him. She had been using his name from the time we found him. We waited almost 5 weeks from the time we found him until we were able to pick him up.

6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved? No health problems but I suspect a grass allergy. My Vet contacted the breeders Vet before I bought Tucker. It so happened they knew each other. Even though I feel she was a back yard breeder I would buy another Malt from her. I also had many tests run BEFORE I even saw him. I was not about to get attached to a puppy with health problems to be told he has a guarantee. My Vet is the Vet for the AKC breed show that is held here every June and he has stated to me several time that we got a wonderful representation of a Maltese standard.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

MIKA
1. Who was your breeder? A local small scale puppy mill, no out of business.
2. Did you have your pup shipped? No, picked her up.
3. Did you go to the breeder's home? Yes and saw 2 adult dogs and heard more barking in the kennel.
4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have? Probably about a dozen.
5. How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home? Maybe 2 hours...we visited once before picking her up.
6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved? She had epilepsy and died of GME. 

JONATHAN
1. Who was your breeder? LinLee Maltese
2. Did you have your pup shipped? Shipped, sight unseen.
3. Did you go to the breeder's home? No, but we met at a number of shows.
4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have? About 10
5. How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home? Tons and tons of time talking on the phone and online. Way too many hours to count. 
6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved? Jonathan has MVD. The breeder was of no help though sympathetic. 


MIKEY
1. Who was your breeder? LinLee Maltese
2. Did you have your pup shipped? Nope, we drove half way to pick him up.
3. Did you go to the breeder's home? No, but we met at a number of shows.
4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have? About 10
5. How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home? Tons and tons of time talking on the phone and online. Way too many hours to count. 
6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved? Mikey had IBD, MVD, eosinophilic hepatic venule inflammation, and distichiasis. At first the breeder was of very little help and didn't want me to neuter him, but later they agreed and were very sympathetic. 

I've also worked with Chrisman Maltese and had a wonderful experience with them. I adore Tonia as well and have met her at shows a few times. I would consider a Malt from either of them if/when I got another.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

1. My breeder was a the "dreaded backyard breeder" but I gotta say as backyard breeder go she is the top of the line. She is the sweetest lady who has 3 maltese, 1 male two female she has one litter a year so alternates females. Her dogs are raised in the middle of her absolutely spotless living room. This is a hobby for her and she admits a money loser but she loves puppies.
2. I drove about 5 hours to pick Ty up. 
3. We did go to her home, twice once early on and once to pick him up. Both time the house was absolutely spotless, saw all three dogs who were well groomed and friendly.
4. 3
5. I think I drove her crazy







with emails!! but she was very sweet and patient and answered every one!!!
6. I haven't had a single health probelm so far. My only "dissappointment" is that Ty has a significant amount of "lemon" on him that doesn't appear to be going away. 

I also want to mention, because it came up on in another post that about every other month I drop my breeder a short note with a couple pictures of Ty. I don't expect for her to stay in touch with me but I know that she likes to hear from her puppies. I'm sure that if I had a question for her or needed her to be in touch with me she would but I think it's a courtesy for me to let her know from time to time how Ty is growing.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

1. Who was your breeder?

Michelle from Diamond River Maltese in Canada

2. Did you have your pup shipped? If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement?

No, I drove 2 hours to pick them up.

3. Did you go to the breeder's home? If so, were you allowed to see all of the dogs, or were you only shown the parents of your pup?

Yes, I went to the breeders home and saw all of her dogs. It was great, they all played and cuddled with us. They had great personalities. At the time she also had one puppy she was watching for show, so we got to see a puppy as well as adult dogs on our first visit.

4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have?
She had 2 adult females, one male. Both females were pregnant

5. How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home?

A lot of time. First by email, then for a personal visit at her home before the pups were whelped, phone calls back & forth, then again when the pups were 3 weeks, then 8 weeks, and last when I picked up Will & Gracie to bring them home.

6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved? 

I originally purchased Will for show, but he had an undecended testicle, and after waiting a year to see if it would drop, it didn't so I had him neutered and could not get into showing him. My breeder first offered to replace Will, but I was too attached...he was my baby and I could never give him up, so I accepted a partial refund instead.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Maltx3,
I am from Toronto and I have seen some of Michelle's dogs in show a long long time ago. Have you been to a dog show yet? You should go and talk to the breeder showing Maltese there. She is very knowledgeable and will be able to answer any questions you have if you are still interested in showing.


----------



## justcurious (Nov 16, 2005)

Bump


----------



## jenn (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm searching for a puppy and found this thread to be VERY informative. I wanted to see if anyone had anything else to add to it or maybe someone has gotten a new member of the family they could report on.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll add my two cents in, although most know already.

1. Who was your breeder?

Bonnie Palmer of Angels Maltese in Palm Beach, Florida

2. Did you have your pup shipped? If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement?

Yes, I had both Toy and Cosy shipped at different times. Direct flights - no problems. 

3. Did you go to the breeder's home? If so, were you allowed to see all of the dogs, or were you only shown the parents of your pup?

I haven't been to Bonnie's home, but know of others who have in the past and one on this board who has.


4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have?

I'm sure she has quite a few as she is an active exhibitor.

5. How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home?

I had known of Bonnie's lines for a long time before actually speaking to her. I knew most if not all the dogs in the pedigrees. I talked to Bonnie several times before getting Toy and emails back and forth. We have communicated for the past 3 + years. When Cosy came along she knew she was for me and vice versa so we didn't talk as much except getting our ducks in a row for the right time to fly her in to Dallas. We still communicate often.

6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved? 

No health problems, but if there were I know Bonnie would absolutely be of great help. Cosy had two littermates and Bonnie has kept them to show. I got the peewee.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> With some of the recents posts about breeders, I thought it might be interesteding to do a thread of how your pup came to you. We stress going to the breeder's home to visit. So, I devised a questionaire.
> 
> 1. Who was your breeder?
> 2. Did you have your pup shipped? If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement?
> ...


Let me start by saying I know how to buy a pup and I know how NOT to buy a pup...that does not mean however that I always follow my head and not my heart. I lost a 16 1/2 year old silky about 3 years ago. She was like a child...or maybe my best friend would be a better description. We went through a lot together...when I lost her I was devastated...said no more dogs...ever. My husband got tired of me crying and said you will have another dog. My family would not allow me to have another silky because they were afraid I would always compare the two which would not have been fair. Anyway, I started the search and decided on a maltese. I got a list of recommendations from VKC and from that list quite a few more names. I contacted Susan Bates at Mystique Maltese and she had one little girl 5 1/2 months old that she had been watching as a show prospect but she was going to be too small to breed (probably just barely 4 lbs) so she would sell her as a companion. Susan had had a very bad fall and was unable to care for her dogs for a while and my little one wound up with a breeder friend of hers in Alabama (we live in Va). We talked several times, she sent me pics of the pup, I fell in love. I did asked for her vets name and contacted him. He was very complimentary and said I would have a hard time finding a breeder he would consider more reputable. He knew her lines well and had no problem recommending them. Kissi is a great granddaughter of Risque Business. So... we agreed to have her flown in (against my better judgement). When I got to the airport I was really nervous...we got there before Susan..I asked if I could see the pup...when I leaned down she kissed me through the wired of her crate...I started to cry (AGAIN)...scooped her up...wrapped her in a baby blanket...and I have not let go of her since(this was my heart talking). I paid for her, left the airport and started to panic (this is my brain kicking in)...I all of a sudden realized that I didn't even know if this pup had four feet or could walk...my husband started to laugh..said I had done my homework and not to worry, we had a contract and was sure there would be no problem and if there was we would deal with it. Thank God, there has been no problem, except that Kissi is very timid. Our situation was very different because of the breeders injury and I did not visit her home even though I knew I should have, but Susan is wonderful, always answers any questions I have. Besides, I know in my heart that my Taffy (the silky) knew that Kissi needed me as much as I needed her and made sure that we found each other. I wonder sometimes if her timidity comes from being shipped (you hear so many horror stories about shipping) but I don't regret purchasing her and have no clue what I would do without her. She is now a whopping 5 lbs...thank God she was a late bloomer or I would not have her in my life.
Kissi's Mom


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

1. Who was your breeder?
Ga-Li Maltese Split time between AL and FL. A very small breeder, has some champion dogs with great pedigress but more importantly they are all pets to her. She does not sell show prospects to my knowledge. Very picky about pet pet placement which I liked. 

2. Did you have your pup shipped? If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement?
I would not have had them shipped, I wanted to meet the breeder, and this breeder does not ship. So that was great for my husband and I. We felt more comfortable that we agreed on that term. 

3. Did you go to the breeder's home? If so, were you allowed to see all of the dogs, or were you only shown the parents of your pup?
We went to the home, saw most of the dogs, all of the litter that our two came from and the parents of our pups, as well as some of the other adults. 
4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have? No exactly sure, she does not place retired show dogs, they are her pets. So she has everyone that is not sold as a pet puppy for life. 

5. How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home?
Lots, lots of phone, e-mail and an application. I liked her throughness. It makes me feel better about the quality of life that all of the other dogs have. I did not want to feel like mine had a better life that any of their littermates. I mean, of course they do, they are rotten to the core, but I think so are the others. 

6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved? No, we stay in touch and I send photos alot via e-mail. I consider her a friend. I think the puppies are great. They are super healthy and friendly because of the start they got from Phyllis and Joe. Would recommend them in a heartbeat.
AImee, Gidget, lily and bentley


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> None of the above...so you probably don't want to hear from me, but I will tell you anyway. I do know Rex was one of two in his litter, both boys, the previous litter they had one left of, a boy also. The dad was a show dog and won awards, the mom, was just a mom.
> My mil got Rex. She got him from a friend of hers that breeds. I dont even want to know how good or bad she is, I never met her and probably would rather not know. We didnt even want a dog, only our daughter did. She called one night and said I found a dog for you, do you want it. She lives up in PA and we are in VA, so I had no idea what he would look like. She said he looks like a Maltese. I was like, do you have pictures, she was like, dont you know what a Maltese looks like. I was like dont you know anyone with a digital camera so you can send me a picture, she was like look up Maltese on the internet. Okay that is my mother in law for ya! Anyway on with the story, I was like, does he have AKC papers, and after that she found out and he did. I also asked her a lot of questions which she always had to get back to me on after she called the breeder to ask. Then she told me he was 10 inches tall from floor to head and white. Oh yeah, thanks for the great description. She was like do you want him or not? I was like I dont know, she said she had to know by the next day or the breeder was selling him. On a whim, I said yes. She went and got him the next day and brought him home and let him run with her dogs on the farm. She asked what we wanted to name him, he had some stupid name when she got him, like follow the rainbow or something. We werent able to go and get him for 3 weeks. I had no clue what I was getting. Finally 3 weeks later we take the drive up and behind the fence was the filthiest barkiest dog I had ever seen. He didnt want to go to my daughter. He came to me. Now, you guys dont know this about me, but I dont like dirt, at all, but I picked up the mudball and fell in love. My mil was shocked, not only did I hate dirt, but I hated dogs. I would never let her dogs near me and when we went to visit I insisted they be kept away from me. However, Rex isnt a dog and I get angry now when she tells me I need to remember he is a dog and not to spoil him. Well, I can spoil him because he isnt a dog, he is my adopted son. Okay there is my story.[/B]


I LOVE your story and I HOPE you stick to it!







No honestly, I did enjoy your story VERY much. Good for your, with your open heart. YEAH for Rex!



enJOY!

Melanie


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

> With some of the recents posts about breeders, I thought it might be interesteding to do a thread of how your pup came to you. We stress going to the breeder's home to visit. So, I devised a questionaire.
> 
> 1. Who was your breeder? I have 2 dogs. My first dog was from a breeder in IL who has now moved to Florida. Biancalana Maltese.
> 2. Did you have your pup shipped? NO If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement?
> ...


1. Who was your breeder? I have 2 dogs. My 2nd dog is Chaser of dreams from Pashes Maltese.
2. Did you have your pup shipped? Yes If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement? He came out very sweet and beautiful...no mess. I live in IL he was shipped from Tx.
3. Did you go to the breeder's home? No If so, were you allowed to see all of the dogs, or were you only shown the parents of your pup? 
4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have? I have no idea
5. How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home? a couple of hrs
6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved? None thus far...Chase is perfect.
[/QUOTE]

I would buy a dog from Pashes, Divine, Rhapsody in a minute without having to go to their homes. They seem to have a knack for knowing which dogs to breed together. The price is higher than the newspaper prices, but it is worth it to me to buy a quality puppy vs the "unknown". 

I didn't think I could love a dog more than Capone, my first dog. I just love him. ANd, then along comes this puppy I call Chaser of dreams, Chase or Chaser for short...and I am crazy about him too. He is a cuddle bug. Capone is not. Chase would sit and cuddle and kiss me all night if I let him!







In the morning he comes up and nuzzles into my neck and kisses me. It's so sweet.

I had such a hard time with the 2 dogs getting along when I brought them home. But now, the 2 of them hang out together in one "condo"... capone is still aloof to chase, but much more playful with him when CAPONE is in the mood to play.

Do your homework before buying a dog. I don't mean it has to come from a top breeder, just research and know what you want, what you're willing to pay, and go from there. I waited 5 yrs before getting #2 puppy...I wish I had done it sooner for capone's sake. However, then I wouldn't have chase! So, it all worked out.

Angie
capone & chase - my boys


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="color:#6666CC">1. Who was your breeder?  No one would know her, she was a neighbors friend....'backyard breeder'

2. Did you have your pup shipped? If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement? No, I went to the house and picked her up.

3. Did you go to the breeder's home? If so, were you allowed to see all of the dogs, or were you only shown the parents of your pup? Yes, I went to the breeders house twice a week from the time Gracie was 3 wks old. I saw her entire house, all her dogs...was even invited for tea. She was a very very nice person, as was her husband. She had 2 adult dogs, Gracie's mother and a male that she kept from the first litter. She didn't own the stud, so he wasn't there.

4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have? <span style="color:#999999">2 adult dogs, Gracie's mom and a male that the breeder kept from the first litter and yes he was nuetered.









5. How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home? A lot. I knew the breeder before she had this litter. Once Gracie was 3 weeks old, I was invited to visit as much as I'd like to, so I went twice a week, sometimes during the day, sometimes at night. I got to know her very well.

6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved?</span> Gracie is perfectly healthy!.</span>


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

1. Who was your breeder? Pashes
2. Did you have your pup shipped? If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement? No
3. Did you go to the breeder's home? If so, were you allowed to see all of the dogs, or were you only shown the parents of your pup? Yes. I didn't ask to see all the dogs. Two adult females were in a playpen in the living room when I arrived. A separate playpen contained 2 male puppies.  
4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have? I didn't ask. I was familiar with Pashes reputation. Pashes was recommended to me by Rhapsody as Pashes was very near my home.
5. How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home? Many phone calls and at least 45 minute visit when I picked him up.
6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved? No health problems.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

1. Who was your breeder? Claudia at Divinity Maltese in Haslet, Texas
2. Did you have your pup shipped? If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement? No, I drove to pick up Tango.
3. Did you go to the breeder's home? If so, were you allowed to see all of the dogs, or were you only shown the parents of your pup? Yes, I went to the breeders home. It was spotless! I met one of the breeder's girl dogs.
4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have? I'm not sure, but quiet a few.
5. How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home? I talked to Claudia on the phone several times and e-mailed her a bunch too! We spent about an hour at her house deciding between two puppies.
6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved Tango has not had any health problems (knock on wood). 

Claudia is a really great breeder! Tango is so handsome..yes, I know I am biased! LOL. I highly recommend Divinity Maltese.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

1. Who was your breeder?
*Whiteclif Maltese* 

2. Did you have your pup shipped? If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement?
*No, I drove about an hour away* 
3. Did you go to the breeder's home? If so, were you allowed to see all of the dogs, or were you only shown the parents of your pup?
*Went to the breeders home and saw all of the dogs* 
4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have?
*I believe 3 adult dogs* 
5. How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home?
*Not much time but since then, I've spent a LOT of time talking with her!* 
6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved?
*No health problems (thank goodness!)*


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Susan</span>





> I'll add my two cents in, although most know already.
> 
> 1. Who was your breeder?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> I had no idea what he would look like. She said he looks like a Maltese. I was like, do you have pictures, she was like, dont you know what a Maltese looks like. I was like dont you know anyone with a digital camera so you can send me a picture, she was like look up Maltese on the internet. [/B]










* I like your story a lot because mine is almost the same. *

*one of our friends got a dog from a breeder (he did some research). He told me that Maltese is the best breed. I had never heard of a Maltese before so I kept asking how he pronounce it. anyway he got a female and he wanted her to have babies couple of times. well she had babies 3 times. I think he already spayed her last month. *

*Sparkey was the bigger boy out of 2 in her first litter and I saw him and hold him when he was really young maybe 2 weeks. he kept saying this one is yours and I kept saying no way. there is no way my hubby will let me and I have no idea about dogs. so 10 weeks went by (and in the mean time I was just dreaming what would it be like to have a puppy) and he was talking to my husband on the phone for a long time and finally something he said convinced him that I can have a dog. He said he will change your life and bring so much happiness. boy was he right or what? by the way he never made any money with any of the puppies and he end up keeping all except for Sparkey and Gizmo from the first litter.*

*one day later he just came to my house with Sparkey and his food as a gift for me.







I had nothing else for him like toys. so maybe that's why he is still obsessed with my slippers. He was so cute the first day, he kept barking at himself in the mirror and many objects that looked new to him. well i went shopping the next day of course. but now you know why this forum is helping me a lot. I had no clue about anything. at that time my parents were here too with me and my mom helped with the first few months. *

*I will never be without a dog in my life, that's for sure.*


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Sparkey is adorable and I love the story how he came to be your first dog! What a wonderful gift wanting you to know the love of a Maltese. 

<span style="font-family:Comic">I still need to share but I am too tired to share at the moment. Each of my furkidz are from a different breeder. My last breeder, Chalet de Maltese who bred my Lexi was the one I would recommend for the love she gave to Lexi, her honesty, the puppy pad training she gave Lexi, the cuteness of my Lil' Lexi, and how Susie Pham stands behind her Maltese.</span>


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Sparkey is adorable and I love the story how he came to be your first dog! What a wonderful gift wanting you to know the love of a Maltese.
> 
> <span style="font-family:Comic">I still need to share but I am too tired to share at the moment. Each of my furkidz are from a different breeder. My last breeder, Chalet de Maltese who bred my Lexi was the one I would recommend for the love she gave to Lexi, her honesty, the puppy pad training she gave Lexi, the cuteness of my Lil' Lexi, and how Susie Pham stands behind her Maltese.</span>[/B]


 

*Susan,*



*I am looking forward to learning more about your doggies and how and who they came from. I will post something if you do.







*



*enJOY!
Melanie*


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Sparkey is adorable and I love the story how he came to be your first dog! What a wonderful gift wanting you to know the love of a Maltese. 

<span style="font-family:Comic">I still need to share but I am too tired to share at the moment. Each of my furkidz are from a different breeder. My last breeder, Chalet de Maltese who bred my Lexi was the one I would recommend for the love she gave to Lexi, her honesty, the puppy pad training she gave Lexi, the cuteness of my Lil' Lexi, and how Susie Pham stands behind her Maltese.</span>[/B][/QUOTE] 



*Susan,*



*I am looking forward to learning more about your doggies and how and who they came from. I will post something if you do.







*



*enJOY!
Melanie*

[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

*1. Who was your breeder?*
Tina Chermak from Itsmagicmaltese.com
*2. Did you have your pup shipped?* yes
If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement?
Yes it worked out well.
*3. Did you go to the breeder's home?* No
If so, were you allowed to see all of the dogs, or were you only shown the parents of your pup? I was emailed many photos
*4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have?* 4, 3 females and one male
5. *How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home?*For a few weeks to a month
6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved? I have not had any but could contact the breeder at any time in fact, we still converse via email.

I am one of those Puppy Find web site purchasers that actually did not get scammed and met a great breeder. The vet that saw my puppy went on and on about he has never seen a more healthy small toy dog like this one before. I feel blessed. Tina offers her pups at very reasonable prices, especially for what I got. My pup has 26 champions in her pedigree, great temperament and is healthy. I don't recommend purchasing on Puppy Find, I believe someone up above was watching out over me.


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

> Sparkey is adorable and I love the story how he came to be your first dog! What a wonderful gift wanting you to know the love of a Maltese.
> 
> <span style="font-family:Comic">I still need to share but I am too tired to share at the moment. Each of my furkidz are from a different breeder. My last breeder, Chalet de Maltese who bred my Lexi was the one I would recommend for the love she gave to Lexi, her honesty, the puppy pad training she gave Lexi, the cuteness of my Lil' Lexi, and how Susie Pham stands behind her Maltese.</span>[/B]




*Susan,*



*I am looking forward to learning more about your doggies and how and who they came from. I will post something if you do.







*



*enJOY!
Melanie*

[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
That is just horrible if that would happen to you! You have every right to post the truth, and anything that is an opinion you just state is an opinion and what is fact you can state as fact. If you are concerned about libel, be very careful not to make any unsubstantiated allegations and make clear what is your opinion and what is fact. But if you have health problems and a top breeder has not acted responsibly, you should be able to voice your concerns in a public forum without receiving harassing emails or phone calls. It is really a public service to the people like me who came here originally to learn more and we thank you for it in advance. I don't want anyone to get in trouble but free speech laws exist for good reason.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

1. Who was your breeder? 
Veranda Maltese, Barbara
2. Did you have your pup shipped? 
No
3. Did you go to the breeder's home? 
I was allowed, but didn't do it. She offered to meet me halfway and I trusted her. I still trust her.
4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have?
Few, I don't know about now, but at the time she worked in conjunction with Tonia Holibaugh I believe and was getting started. 
5. How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home?
I called her and e-mailed her over and over. The lady that was supposed to get Bella fell through, so I condsider myself very lucky! I still talk with Barbara from time to time, but I remember my first call after bringing Bella home very well. I didn't know anything about baby teeth and dogs and I called her in a panic about Bella losing her baby teeth, she was great about it.
6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved?
No problems so far...her leg surgery wasn't due to genetics.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I emailed Barbara Davis of Veranda.... out of the blue.... about the play pens you see in her kenne (in the pictures on her site) and she was just as kind as helpful as a person could be.







I think her kennel set up is awesome.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> I emailed Barbara Davis of Veranda.... out of the blue.... about the play pens you see in her kenne (in the pictures on her site) and she was just as kind as helpful as a person could be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, she is really really nice and caring. I've called her for some pretty silly reasons (looking back on it) when Bella was younger and she was always very patient with me and my concerns. I could tell she didn't want to let Bella go when I picked her up, and I think that says a lot about her.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=368290
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dear Carrie,



Due to my nerves I guess, they are just so small and there are so many "not great" peeps out in the world.

I do not mean any disrespect to anyone that does ship or had their's shipped, it's just me. I can not imagine it. Every time someone on SM says they have a puppy being shipped to them my stomach is on edge the whole time until I know that puppy did arrive safe and sound. And then I am so VERY thankful.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I've gotten a new pup since this thread was started, so I'll respond to the questions again. 1. Who was your breeder
Tina Chermak of ItsMagicMaltese
2. Did you have your pup shipped? If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement?
No, my pup was not shipped. Tina's girl had been visiting my home to be bred. We met 1/2 way, and she got her Tiffany back, and gave me my wonderful Magic. At that time, she presented me with his papers as well as a pedigree. 
3. Did you go to the breeder's home? 
If so, were you allowed to see all of the dogs, or were you only shown the parents of your pup?
No, but I am familiar with Tina's dogs and their pedigrees. 4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have?
I know her max is 15, but I'm not sure if she has that many now or not. 
5. How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home I've spent hours talking with her before and after getting my pup. I find her to be very interesting to talk with about Maltese. She loves the breed, and studies it as I do. I usually learn something new from her each time we chat.
6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved?
I've had absolutely no health problems. I do share updates with her from time to time.
I would have no problems at all recommending Tina of ItsMagicMaltese.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

what a wonderful perspective kelli


----------



## MALTESE MOMMY (Apr 24, 2007)

]1. Who was your breeder? 
*TINA CHERMAK - IT'S MAGIC MALTESE







* 
2. Did you have your pup shipped? If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement? 
*YES- VERY SATISFIED. I WAS A BASKET CASE, I DID NOT WANT TO SHIP HIM. BUT THANK GOD EVERYTHING WENT GREAT.







 * 
3. Did you go to the breeder's home? If so, were you allowed to see all of the dogs, or were you only shown the parents of your pup?
* NO, BUT IF I HAD I AM SURE TINA WOULD NOT HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ME SEEING HER DOGS
.**4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have? NOT SURE
5. How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home?
ALMOST 4 MONTHS, WE E-MAILED A LOT AND SHE SENT PICTURES OF MY BABY LOGAN AND ANSWERED ALL OF MY QUESTIONS- SHE IS GREAT.
6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved?
SO FAR NO HEALTH PROBLEMS (I JUST GOT MY BABY LAST FRIDAY 4-20-07) SHE HAS A GREAT HEALTH GUARANTEE AND I AM SURE SHE WILL ALWAYS BE THERE FOR US.**







*


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

1. Who was your breeder? Aria Maltese 
2. Did you have your pup shipped? No, Heidi does not ship. If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement? Yes, I wanted to meet her and her dogs. (and I love visiting CA)
3. Did you go to the breeder's home? Yes.
If so, were you allowed to see all of the dogs, or were you only shown the parents of your pup? Yes we saw many of the dogs - there are only 7 - so we saw 5 of them.
4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have? 7 
5. How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home? Phone and email calls several hours and emails 2 -3x a week. We also spent over an hour at her home - playing with all the dogs. Everytime I mentioned a dog from the website she would bring it out - it was really cute and before long we had many in the backyard playing. 
6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved? I have not had any health problems - but I don't forsee a problem contacting Heidi- we still correspond weekly. We are also excited about getting another Maltese from her in a few weeks! We love Atticuss' looks and personalty his mother "Grace" is the sweetest little Maltese.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

*1. Who was your breeder?* 








Well Sunny came from a BYB, the worst thing about it is that I really did know better. I like to say I at least didn't take the first puppy out of the paper I found, looked at quite a few. Ended up coming from this lady who just had one female maltese and told me her friends insisted that she try and breed her. So while Sunny's genetic makeup may not be very good and if he develops any medical problems its my own fault I will say to this day I feel very confident they he was well taken care of when he was young.

*2. Did you have your pup shipped? If so, how satisfied were you with this arrangement?*

No he was not shipped.

*3. Did you go to the breeder's home? If so, were you allowed to see all of the dogs, or were you only shown the parents of your pup?*

I went twice, only saw the mother and all the puppies because I was told the father was not her dog. Went once before the puppies were old enough to take home yet and played with them a little bit, pick out Sunny. 
*
4. How many adult dogs did your breeder have? *
Just the one.
*
5. How much time did you spend talking/visiting with the breeder before you brought your pup home?*

Surprisingly I talked to the breeder a very long time. She knew all about what Sunny liked and didn't like....or was a fantastic guesser. She showed me what tools and products she used on her maltese, she had this awsome brush that I have looked everywere for and cannot find. Told me what food she was feeding the puppies so I could get some before Sunny came home....although I swear she was feeding him Italian food. When I got Sunny home he smelled like garlic







.

*6. If you have had health problems, have you had problems contacting the breeder/getting a problem resolved?*

While I have not had any health problems with Sunny that would be related to his breeding I know if he every does the breeder will not be doing anything about this.


I have a long list of excuses as to why I went with a BYB, probably none of them good enough. I am really glad you all had good luck finding your breeder but I will say when I contacted many of the same breeders ya'll did I did not get the same positive reactions. I don't know if it was because at the time I was younger and had bad phone skills, or maybe they were not taking me seriously. But aside from just a few, I was really not satisfied with the way I was being treated. When I get another maltese (and that is a when not an if) I will be going to a real breeder and hopefully will have better luck.


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

I just wanted to say this thread is so very helpful. Thanks to all of you wonderful ladies!!!!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> None of the above...so you probably don't want to hear from me, but I will tell you anyway. I do know Rex was one of two in his litter, both boys, the previous litter they had one left of, a boy also. The dad was a show dog and won awards, the mom, was just a mom.
> My mil got Rex. She got him from a friend of hers that breeds. I dont even want to know how good or bad she is, I never met her and probably would rather not know. We didnt even want a dog, only our daughter did. She called one night and said I found a dog for you, do you want it. She lives up in PA and we are in VA, so I had no idea what he would look like. She said he looks like a Maltese. I was like, do you have pictures, she was like, dont you know what a Maltese looks like. I was like dont you know anyone with a digital camera so you can send me a picture, she was like look up Maltese on the internet. Okay that is my mother in law for ya! Anyway on with the story, I was like, does he have AKC papers, and after that she found out and he did. I also asked her a lot of questions which she always had to get back to me on after she called the breeder to ask. Then she told me he was 10 inches tall from floor to head and white. Oh yeah, thanks for the great description. She was like do you want him or not? I was like I dont know, she said she had to know by the next day or the breeder was selling him. On a whim, I said yes. She went and got him the next day and brought him home and let him run with her dogs on the farm. She asked what we wanted to name him, he had some stupid name when she got him, like follow the rainbow or something. We werent able to go and get him for 3 weeks. I had no clue what I was getting. Finally 3 weeks later we take the drive up and behind the fence was the filthiest barkiest dog I had ever seen. He didnt want to go to my daughter. He came to me. Now, you guys dont know this about me, but I dont like dirt, at all, but I picked up the mudball and fell in love. My mil was shocked, not only did I hate dirt, but I hated dogs. I would never let her dogs near me and when we went to visit I insisted they be kept away from me. However, Rex isnt a dog and I get angry now when she tells me I need to remember he is a dog and not to spoil him. Well, I can spoil him because he isnt a dog, he is my adopted son. Okay there is my story.[/B]


That is a heartwarming story! You go ahead and spoil him all you want.


----------

